# It's not the heat. It's the stupidity.



## David Baxter PhD (May 24, 2010)

Yes, even in Canada everybody hates Toronto...

Comments on this story at CBC.ca this morning regarding the forecast of temperatures reaching 27 degrees Celsius (80-81 degrees Fahrenheit) in Toronto:

CBC News - Toronto - Heat alert issued for Toronto

_*HabNot49*_ wrote: "It's not the heat, it's the stupidity!"

_*RuleNo1*_ wrote: Rule Number 1 is "Stop looking for things to worry about".

_*The Bottom Line*_ wrote: "Why not put out an alert for the rest of the summer?"

_*Ottawa#1*_ wrote: "It's 27 right now in Ottawa, we're not panicking and declaring alerts and states of emergency, etc., etc. Get over it. It's called summer. It is an annual environmental occurrence which tends to be HOT."

_*The R00STER*_ wrote:  "Any truth to the rumors the city will call in the Army to evacuate people if the temp goes over 30?"

_*Mentalist*_ wrote: "Yesterday there was some snow seen where I live in Edmonton. Covering all flowers. Oh well. Guess we had our summer. A nice two days this year."

_*Fiscal Update*_ wrote: "Toronto is an Ojibwa word for 'wimps', 'crybabies', 'whiners' and 'we want a NHL team!'"


----------



## Daniel (May 24, 2010)

> _*Ottawa#1*_ wrote:



Was that you?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 24, 2010)

No. I'm not convinced Ottawa is #1. We may have the world's stupidest municipal government, for one thing, and on top of that we have to put up with federal and provincial politicians.


----------



## Daniel (May 24, 2010)

Then Ottawa#1 must be this guy:

YouTube - Canadian Tulip Festival


----------



## Andy (May 24, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> No. I'm not convinced Ottawa is #1. We may have the world's stupidest municipal government, for one thing, and on top of that we have to put up with federal and provincial politicians.


 Maybe that's why Ottawa is #1, because you take a hit for the rest of Canada. :2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 24, 2010)

I never really understood the tulip festival. For Bluesfest, you go listen to bands - similarly for Jazzfest. There used to be a Children's festival where kids could do face painting and stuff. There's Oktoberfest for beer and food. Also the annual Greek festival, and a couple of other ethnic ones.

And then there's the tulip festival. You go to the park. You think, "Oh. Look. Tulips." Maybe you snap a couple of photos. Then you go home. Meh.


----------



## Daniel (May 24, 2010)

> You go to the park. You think, "Oh. Look. Tulips." Maybe you snap a  couple of photos. Then you go home. Meh.



You could bring your own cucumber sandwiches and pretend you are a member of the Royal Family


----------



## Andy (May 24, 2010)

I think that tulip festival has to do with something from long ago when the British came over and they would gift us tulips or something like that-now they do it every year so maybe it's to show appreciation. lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 24, 2010)

Actually, the bulbs were from the Dutch Royal Family for Canada's help in liberating Holland from the Nazis.

I get the commemoration. They might have been a bit more imaginative about it... rows and rows of tulips isn't that exciting. When I lived out in the coiuntry, I had one tulip that used to come up every spring. I got more excrited about that one tulip than I ever did looking at a field full of them.


----------



## Andy (May 24, 2010)

Oh the Dutch Royal Family! I new it was some royal, I actually hadn't even heard of the tulip festival until I was there last year. Yeah, I think flowers can only be so exciting. That one flower was a fighter so you were probably rooting it on. lol  They should have sent us rows and rows of firecrackers! Now that would be one cool festival!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 24, 2010)

Yeah. We could at least heave the firecrackers at the tulips to reenact the liberation of Holland.


----------



## Andy (May 24, 2010)

LOL Yeah see! Now that's a festival!:2thumbs:


----------

